# How can i get Libreoffice 5.2.x for FreeBSD 11.1...?



## Mario Ramirez (Dec 1, 2017)

How can i get Libreoffice 5.2.x for FreeBSD 11.1? With Libreoffice 5.3.6.1 I'm getting an error while apply an autofilter in Calc, the CPU go to 100% blocking the PC for many minutes... In other exactly same PC with FreeBSD 11.1 and Libreoffice 5.2.4_2 this not occur... In the repositories can't find the package for LO 5.2.x. Someone know how to resolve this error in LO 5.3.x?

For reference, I tested LO 5.3.7 but on M$-Windows 10, in these and another two different PC's, and occur the same error. But with LO 5.2.4, autofilter works well in Calc.


----------

